# Dinner on the Beach



## Nick Prochilo (Aug 4, 2008)

My wife called tonight and said if I could come home a little early. She was gonna pack dinner and we would go to the beach for dinner. A little grilled chicken, fresh basil and tomatos from the garden. A little swamp sauce and some mozzerella and roasted red peppers. Life don't get better than this. BTW, Cappy, John Penn and all the rest who complain about the weather, it was EXCELLENT, upper 70's, slight breeze, almost no humidity, ya should have been there!   












Dinner is served



What a sunset



Guess it's time to go home!



The one who thought of it all


----------



## Toby Keil (Aug 4, 2008)

What a wonderful wife you have and the food and sunset looked beautiful.


----------



## big dude (Aug 4, 2008)

Really nice


----------



## TheCook (Aug 4, 2008)

Dude...you have it real good!


----------



## Diva Q (Aug 4, 2008)

That is just lovely. 

Realy nice pictures.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Aug 5, 2008)

you and your wife still speak to each other?


----------



## Rag1 (Aug 5, 2008)

Oh yeaaaaaah !!


----------



## swampsauce (Aug 5, 2008)

When I grow up, I want to do that! Looks like alot of fun and good eats.


----------



## wittdog (Aug 5, 2008)

Sounds like a great time. It's nice to see her taking such good care of the elderly.


----------



## Puff1 (Aug 5, 2008)

wittdog said:
			
		

> Sounds like a great time. It's nice to see her taking such good care of the elderly.


LOL! 

Really Nick those were some great pics.


----------



## 007bond-jb (Aug 5, 2008)

Looks like a nice time


----------



## Bruce B (Aug 5, 2008)

I'm getting all misty....


----------



## BadCook (Aug 5, 2008)

Seems like you two know whats really important in life.  Great pics.


----------



## john a (Aug 5, 2008)

Very nice Nick.


----------



## Rag1 (Aug 5, 2008)

wittdog said:
			
		

> Sounds like a great time. It's nice to see her taking such good care of the elderly.



The elderly give GREAT SEX, thats why we are taken care of.  8)


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Aug 5, 2008)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> you and your wife still speak to each other?


No, she speaks and I listen   




			
				Rag said:
			
		

> wittdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Griff (Aug 5, 2008)

Great pics Nick.


----------



## BigGQ (Aug 5, 2008)

Now that was really cool! When you have the right monkey, its all good.

Good for you, Nick!


----------



## txpgapro (Aug 5, 2008)

What 3 awesome sights.  Food, wine & woman!  Great pics!


----------



## john pen (Aug 6, 2008)

Whatever...u suck.

Oh, btw...Nice pics...how much did it cost you to let that lovely lady take her pic ?


----------



## john pen (Aug 6, 2008)

Whatever...u suck.

Oh, btw...Nice pics...how much did it cost you to let that lovely lady take her pic ?


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Aug 6, 2008)

john pen said:
			
		

> Whatever...u suck.
> 
> Oh, btw...Nice pics...how much did it cost you to let that lovely lady take her pic ?



I'm still not done paying!


----------

